# Should I stop going to my therapist?



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi, I've been going to a therapist since July of 2011, and I think I need to just stop because she's doing more bad than good. I am bipolar NOS with really bad social anxiety, and I really need some help that this woman is not giving me. The social anxiety is the biggest issue.

I was getting bullied in college and she acted like I was lying about it telling me I am just being pessimistic when I was crying in the classroom while this girl was being mean to me along with others, and she didn't believe me. She said I was being overly sensitive and getting mixed signals, when everyone else feels the same way I do that they are just jerks. That girl was really, really mean and she acted like I was being ridiculous. The librarians at my college are mean to everyone, and everyone who goes there knows that, but she thinks I am full of it. My friend got beat up and verbally abused by her boyfriend, and she doesn't go to my therapist anymore, for the same reason because my therapist was judging her and did not believe her. My friend was getting drunk everyday for a month, and my therapist told me it was ok. I then told her she has two small children, and she still saw nothing the matter with being drunk in front of your baies and taking care of them. I went on a date with someone who only wanted to have sex with me who was pulling my hair and choking me, and she said there was nothing the matter with it and encouraged me to date him. She also told me something confidential and personal about my friend that I did need to know.


As for the social anxiety, she just told me to get out and do stuff, when it takes way more than that. We barely even discuss my social anxiety when that is the biggest issue. I also have a problem with really, really bad nervous laughter. When I am in a room with a lot of people, sometimes I cannot stop laughing for an hour or more and everyone thinks I am high when I am not. She said to just humiliate myself and laugh harder when it's really embarrassing. She never gives me advice on how to make friends, and I have only two who I can barely talk to unless I am texting them. But I made those friends on my own without her help. I've gone years without having any friends. 

I feel like this woman has never had anything bad happen to her in her life, and to be honest, I really do think she is a total moron. I feel like I am being ignored and this entire thing is ****ing joke! I tell her over and over that I am not lying about people being mean to me, and she just acts like I am idiot and she judges me, talking down to me like I am a child. How could I be lying when I was crying over these mean people? How could my friend be lying? Her advice is so weird, and it makes no sense whatsoever. When I first met her, she asked me if I wanted to go to group or do one on one therapy, and I said I wanted to do one on one. After that, she gave me a look of disgust like she really didn't want to do it. What is this women doing at that clinic? Why would I date a guy who only wants to use me for sex? Does she just want to torture me?

What should I do? Should I totally stop going to her? Should I just talk to her? I threatened to chuck her once, and I don't know what made me change my mind. I am so upset, and I cannot stop thinking about it. What is your advice? What do you think?


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

She seems like not really a good therapist. Quit going to her and find another good therapist!


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

That look she gave you on the first day when she had asked you if you wanted to go to group or individual---that should have told you right there. I have seen a few bad ones and I too ignored obvious signals. Don't ignore them (and it sounds like you have plenty). Find another therapist until you find one that knows what they are doing. You'll know it when you find one. Good luck to you.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

Lizlis1991 said:


> I feel like this woman has never had anything bad happen to her in her life, and to be honest, I really do think she is a total moron. I feel like I am being ignored and this entire thing is ****ing joke!


If this is how you feel, then I think it might be wise to find a new therapist. I didn't click with my first therapist - I felt like she was judging me, and I didn't think we worked well together. However, the therapist I have now is kind and sensitive, and I have a great deal of trust and respect for him. That said, you could start with talking to your therapist about how you feel....

I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey,I just woke up this morning and she canceled on me like she does 90% of the time. I forgot to tell you she's canceled most of my appointments, has been 20-30 minutes late for each of them, and hardly ever calls me back. That's it. I am sick of this bull; she's gone. I am not even sure I want to go to one anymore. I've been to about ten of them in the past 7 years. They all treated me like trash. Just because I am a little different, I get to be treated like cattle and a second class citizen. I think all I need is a friend . :'( I don't even think the woman wants to do her job.


----------



## tigerfox (Mar 19, 2011)

This woman sounds totally unprofessional and frankly, quite useless as a therapist. You should not only find yourself a better, more understanding therapist, you should also report the current one.

Does she have a supervisor you could go to or maybe there's an independent governing body to the service you could speak to? Either way I doubt she's helping many people in her current capacity.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I was just thinking of calling her supervisor tomorrow and telling her what is going on. I think the woman is extremely unprofessional, and she just really doesn't want to be there. I was starting to think after a couple months that she was doing it on purpose.That'd be sad and disgusting if that is the truth. My friend really doesn't like her, and now I know I should have listened to her when she warned me about my therapist. 

Thank you guys!


----------

